# Restart LED blinkt ständig



## lastmatze (14. September 2017)

*Restart LED blinkt ständig*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade kurz vor dem Nervenzusammenbruch.

Gestern kam mein neues Netzteil an, ich hab's heute eingebaut, alles verlief einfach und ohne Probleme (zumindest dachte ich das ).
Jetzt muss ich gerade mit 180 Puls feststellen, dass die Restart LED, also die neben der Power LED durchgehend flackert. 
Zwischenzeitlich mal 1-2 Minuten wo nichts passiert, dann wieder durchgängiges Rumgeflacker.

Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung ob das mit dem alten Netzteil auch schon der Fall war, aber sollte jetzt allen ernstes wieder was kaputt sein kommt der PC auf den Schrott. Ich hab keine Lust mehr.

Ich hab das Gerät gerade schon wieder aufgeschraubt, alle Verbindungen gecheckt, Kabel nochmal umgelegt. Problem bleibt bestehen.

Ich habe exakt 2 oder 3 Posts zu dem Thema gefunden, ohne konkrete Antwort. Der eine sagt Netzteil hinüber, der andere dass auf die Festplatte zugegriffen wird.

Wer kann mir sagen was Sache ist und ob ich heute noch zur Kippe fahren muss


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. September 2017)

*AW: Restart LED blinkt ständig*



lastmatze schrieb:


> Gestern kam mein neues Netzteil an,


Welches?
Wie heißt der Rest des PCs?


----------



## spidermanx (14. September 2017)

*AW: Restart LED blinkt ständig*

Hallo 

da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen , die eine LED am Tower ist die Power Led , das sieht man das der Rechner an ist und die andere LED da sieht man ob der Pc arbeitet oder nicht , deshalb blinkt die auch mal .

Lg


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (14. September 2017)

*AW: Restart LED blinkt ständig*

Ist es vielleicht eine HDD LED und keine Restart LED? Ist die LED am Mainboard oder am Gehäuse? Wenn am Gehäuse Welches?

Gesendet von meinem Aquaris X mit Tapatalk


----------



## evilgrin68 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Restart LED blinkt ständig*

Restart LED?! So eine will ich auch....


----------



## Chinaquads (14. September 2017)

*AW: Restart LED blinkt ständig*

Es ist wenn die HDD LED. Eine restart Led gibt's nicht...

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (14. September 2017)

*AW: Restart LED blinkt ständig*

Wie kommst du auf Restart LED? So was gibt es nicht!
In der Regel wird der Power-Button, der Reset-Button angeschlossen, sowie die HDD-LED und die Power-LED.
Bedeutet soviel... Power-LED leuchtet dauerhaft und zeigt an das der Rechner an ist. Die HDD-LED hingegen zeigt an das auf einer der Festplatten(HDDs oder SSD usw.) zugegriffen wird, in diesem Sinn vollkommen normal das sie auch mal blinkt.


----------



## lastmatze (14. September 2017)

*AW: Restart LED blinkt ständig*

Hi zusammen,

ich meinte die LED bei der Taste vorne für den Neustart. 
Das komische ist, dass sie manchmal gar nicht blinkt und dann wieder ganz oft hintereinander. Wenn das echt nur die Festplattenaktivität anzeigt bin ich beruhigt...
Auf dem Bild hier meine ich den linken Button zum Neustarten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Netzteil ist ein bequiet Pure Power 10 CM 500W was gestern angekommen ist und heute eingebaut wurde.
Mainboard ist ein Gigabyte P67A-UD3-B3 , CPU i5 2500 und die GraKa ist ne HD 7950 Boost
8GB RAM


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. September 2017)

*AW: Restart LED blinkt ständig*

Wie heißt das Gehäuse?


----------



## joylancer (14. September 2017)

*AW: Restart LED blinkt ständig*



lastmatze schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich meinte die LED bei der Taste vorne für den Neustart.
> Das komische ist, dass sie manchmal gar nicht blinkt und dann wieder ganz oft hintereinander. Wenn das echt nur die Festplattenaktivität anzeigt bin ich beruhigt...
> ...


Von Rechts nach Links:
Powerbutton - PowerLED - HDD-LED - ResetSwitch
(irren ist menschlich)


----------



## lastmatze (14. September 2017)

*AW: Restart LED blinkt ständig*

Aaaaaah  Vielen Dank, dann muss ich mir wohl echt keine Sorgen machen


----------



## Razzer98 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Restart LED blinkt ständig*

Keine Sorge das ist deine HDD LED. Wenn sie flackert bzw an aus geht heißt nur das deine Festplatten arbeiten.


----------

